# 3DS Version 10.5 Homebrew and 10.6 Downgrade



## nolimits59 (Mar 8, 2016)

SonyUSA said:


> Smea hinted on twitter that yellows8 may have a solution for 3DS/N3DS users up to version 10.5 for Homebrew, and they recommend you DO NOT update to 10.6:
> 
> https://twitter.com/smealum/status/707289683277930496
> https://gist.github.com/yellows8/bf5951ba343e70b96e44
> ...





http://gbatemp.net/threads/possible-arm11-kernel-hack-on-10-5.417880/

Wasn't that the forum talked about yesterday ? About the GBAtemp members who updated memchunkhax2 to work on 10.5 and 10.6 ?


----------



## Deleted member 373057 (Mar 8, 2016)

nolimits59 said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/possible-arm11-kernel-hack-on-10-5.417880/
> 
> Wasn't that the forum talked about yesterday ? About the GBAtemp members who updated memchunkhax2 to work on 10.5 and 10.6 ?


Only works on o3DS atm.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 8, 2016)

The donwgrade worked perfectly in my end


----------



## SonyUSA (Mar 8, 2016)

Minnow said:


> Only works on o3DS atm.



No, it works on N3DS now, too :3


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 8, 2016)

SonyUSA said:


> No, it works on N3DS now, too :3


Indeed. Downgrading my second N3DS as we speak


----------



## Deleted member 373057 (Mar 8, 2016)

SonyUSA said:


> No, it works on N3DS now, too :3


Oh. I haven't been following the thread as of late, my bad.


----------



## Neru (Mar 8, 2016)

Another brick wave incoming?


----------



## SonyUSA (Mar 8, 2016)

Neru said:


> Another brick wave incoming?



There was never a brick wave in the first place


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 8, 2016)

SonyUSA said:


> There was never a brick wave in the first place


Wasn't Gateway making more bricks than usual at one point though?


----------



## Neru (Mar 8, 2016)

SonyUSA said:


> There was never a brick wave in the first place


I could be wrong, downgrading is probably more stabilized now


----------



## PaBo (Mar 8, 2016)

Jack54782 said:


> o fuck here come the noobs



says someone, who lists his "gaming pc" as "Gaming PC Windows 10 1TB 8GB RAM" ...


----------



## JustAKirby (Mar 8, 2016)

I genuinely fell sorry for Nintendo.
(wont stop me from hacking though )


----------



## AileenLumina (Mar 8, 2016)

SonyUSA said:


> There was never a brick wave in the first place


It's rather a n00b wave

But they're taking longer than usual. Are they waiting for something?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 8, 2016)

Neru said:


> Another brick wave incoming?


No brick reported so far from all the people (including myself) who tried it.

It worked perfectly. It seems even more stable compared to the previous memchunkhax2 version!


----------



## Tacosaregood (Mar 8, 2016)

Guys I leaked the changelog for the next update.


----------



## EarlAB (Mar 8, 2016)

Meh. My 3DS is already on 9.2 but the battery is fucked so I'm going to use it as a flashlight for now.


----------



## marcur1995 (Mar 8, 2016)

hey all, just first time trying this, i have been searching... and i downloaded 2 files:sysUpdater.3dsx and sysUpdater.smdh
Also want to say that i never touched my 2ds to do this kind of thinks so i guess its important to know and also the docnumets are for the 10.6 to 9.2 version.
what i have to do next? 
srry bad english, eny link video its ok.


----------



## viral777 (Mar 8, 2016)

Jack54782 said:


> o fuck here come the noobs


And how is that a problem? Bringing in new members, letting ask questions is only going to bring a benefit to this website. The more population the better. No more "Muk sekret club"


----------



## ric. (Mar 8, 2016)

viral777 said:


> And how is that a problem? Bringing in new members, letting ask questions is only going to bring a benefit to this website. The more population the better. No more "Muk sekret club"


That's hardly the problem. 
The problem comes when we get swarmed with noobs who expect to be spoonfed and can't be bothered to read the rules and do research on their own. Instead they spam the forums with useless threads about downgrades or piracy,  filling up the home brew development section with nothing but pointless garbage when there's already a noob paradise thread.


----------



## jimmyleen (Mar 8, 2016)

Tacosaregood said:


> Guys I leaked the changelog for the next update.



Oh look some one that works for Nintendo, or should I say did work for Nintendo, or perhaps you're a game dev?


----------



## Viri (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm sure Nintendo will make our 3DSes more stable in 10.7.


----------



## jimmyleen (Mar 8, 2016)

This will be a bit of a rant and off topic but oh well. Do we have better ways to keep our 3DS's from updating? Honestly after all these years you would think we would be smart enough to know we can't keep using our routers at home to keep theme from updating. What if we want to connect our 3DS's on public wifi what then?


----------



## cooroxd (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## SonyUSA (Mar 8, 2016)

jimmyleen said:


> This will be a bit of a rant and off topic but oh well. Do we have better ways to keep our 3DS's from updating? Honestly after all these years you would think we would be smart enough to know we can't keep using our routers at home to keep theme from updating. What if we want to connect our 3DS's on public wifi what then?



Tubehax, easy enough to look up if you can't memorize it. When you set up a new wifi, just change the DNS to tubehax and you're protected.


----------



## anthony001 (Mar 9, 2016)

what does homebrew do? can we play backup?


----------



## VMM (Mar 9, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> Meh. My 3DS is already on 9.2 but the battery is fucked so I'm going to use it as a flashlight for now.


Or you can buy a new battery


----------



## MionissNio (Mar 9, 2016)

AidanLumina said:


> It's rather a n00b wave
> 
> But they're taking longer than usual. Are they waiting for something?


Nope I might be noob I know but checked MD5 hashes and stuff and still fucked up my N3DS due it having the Update nag...... Which was not mentioned in the tutorial to be removed.


----------



## LarBob (Mar 9, 2016)

It seems to be much more stable than mch2. Worked on first try for many. Pretty great if you ask me.


----------



## CathyRina (Mar 9, 2016)

If there will be an entry method that doesn't already require an entry method I might try this out.
Ironhax essentially died and Menuhax just stopped working for me from one day to another without updating the system.


----------



## wuboy (Mar 9, 2016)

Wait wait wait wait wait
If we have memchunkhax2 back up and running, can we get back installing legit cias?


----------



## placebooooo (Mar 9, 2016)

does this mean that I can go buy a new 3ds xl, downgrade it, and use gateway on it?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 9, 2016)

placebooooo said:


> does this mean that I can go buy a new 3ds xl, downgrade it, and use gateway on it?


Pretty much, yeah.


----------



## Tzuba (Mar 9, 2016)

Damn, long guide. Gonna have to wait until the weekend to try this otherwise I'll be up all night lol.


----------



## amoulton (Mar 9, 2016)

jimmyleen said:


> This will be a bit of a rant and off topic but oh well. Do we have better ways to keep our 3DS's from updating? Honestly after all these years you would think we would be smart enough to know we can't keep using our routers at home to keep theme from updating. What if we want to connect our 3DS's on public wifi what then?


Just click no. Never had a problem lol


----------



## sj33 (Mar 9, 2016)

So just to clarify, those of us with browserless 8.1 N3DS can now upgrade to 9.2?

1) Update to 10.6 through system settings.
2) Delete existing update folder and launch Sysupdater through HBL using Cubic Ninja.
3) Downgrade to 9.2.
4) ???
5) Profit.

That should be everything, right? Any reported N3DS bricks?


----------



## Katsumi San (Mar 9, 2016)

I am confirm this is work. 10.6 N3DS USA is now 9.2 firmware.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 9, 2016)

sj33 said:


> So just to clarify, those of us with browserless 8.1 N3DS can now upgrade to 9.2?
> 
> 1) Update to 10.6 through system settings.
> 2) Delete existing update folder and launch Sysupdater through HBL using Cubic Ninja.
> ...


A few softbricks that were recoverable, and a fulbrick because the person used the O3DS update files on N3DS


----------



## dronesplitter (Mar 9, 2016)

There's the special recovery mode to take advantage of if the downgrade does go wrong and get back to 10.6, that is until 10.7 is released. Strike while the iron is hot?


----------



## Dartz150 (Mar 9, 2016)

So what kind of entrypoint was used n the video? It already has brew installed on the Home Menu...


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Mar 9, 2016)

Dartz150 said:


> So what kind of entrypoint was used n the video? It already has brew installed on the Home Menu...



i was asking myself the same thing, i told a friend not to update past 10.5 after seeing this thread!

Edit: my friend told me hes still on 9.9  would this new downgrade option work for him (since he shouldnt update to 10.6 which is the latest atm. right)?


----------



## sj33 (Mar 9, 2016)

I believe this new downgrade method won't work on 9.9 because the new svchax hasn't been ported to firmwares below 10.4.

You can either use the older memchunkhax2-based Sysupdater, or upgrade to 10.6 then downgrade using this new svchax-based Sysupdater. Svchax is reportedly more stable.


----------



## Woody8275 (Mar 9, 2016)

Is there a cia installer that works with this new exploit


----------



## SushiKing (Mar 9, 2016)

So does this mean i can Update my N3DS to the latest firmware and still use gateway?


----------



## jsa (Mar 9, 2016)

Tacosaregood said:


> Guys I leaked the changelog for the next update.


Confirmed


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 9, 2016)

I give it 47/46 chromosomes


----------



## Tacosaregood (Mar 9, 2016)

jsa said:


> Confirmed
> View attachment 41797


Wow do you work for Nintendo of UK because this is super legit looking.


----------



## sj33 (Mar 9, 2016)

Japanese New 3DS, updated to 10.6 then downgraded to 9.2 (actually 9.1 for some reason). Worked a charm. 

Japanese N3DS users MUST delete 000400102002CA00.cia to prevent an install error in Sysupdater.


----------



## sj33 (Mar 9, 2016)

Yes. I did this on a New 3DS.

For some reason, the 9.2 firmware package on 'that iso site' is actually 9.1, but it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Ryan Warren (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm surprised this thread isn't being followed more. Everyone will show up after school I guess.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 9, 2016)

Tacosaregood said:


> Wow do you work for Nintendo of UK because this is super legit looking.


I think he's just using "inspect element" in Chrome to edit the text


----------



## sj33 (Mar 9, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I think he's just using "inspect element" in Chrome to edit the text


Shows how easy it is to fool people, eh?

Nintendo themselves wouldn't refer to the exploits specifically, certainly not by name. It would simply be a 'stability update'


----------



## cooroxd (Mar 9, 2016)

Agree, stability updates is just pretty name so that nintendo doesn't look bad in front of investors.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2016)

jsa said:


> Confirmed
> View attachment 41797


Omg! Thermmonuclear self destruct ?My 3ds will kill me !OMG OMG OMG Aaaaah!


----------



## Zankazuk (Mar 9, 2016)

SonyUSA said:


> Smea hinted on twitter that yellows8 may have a solution for 3DS/N3DS users up to version 10.5 for Homebrew, and they recommend you DO NOT update to 10.6:
> 
> https://twitter.com/smealum/status/707289683277930496
> https://gist.github.com/yellows8/bf5951ba343e70b96e44
> ...



can you or someome else upload the video again without music or make a tutorial how to downgrade with this version because the video is not available in germany because there is some music wich the GEMA don't agree with. Or just write me here how i can downgrade to 9.2 with this. I wonder if i also could downgrade to 10.3? And will i have to reinstall homebrew after this?


----------



## Arubaro (Mar 9, 2016)

Zankazuk said:


> can you or someome else upload the video again without music or make a tutorial how to downgrade with this version because the video is not available in germany because there is some music wich the GEMA don't agree with. Or just write me here how i can downgrade to 9.2 with this. I wonder if i also could downgrade to 10.3? And will i have to reinstall homebrew after this?


The steps are exactly the same as the others sysupdaters, just download a 9.2 cias' pack from that iso site and paste them in a folder called "updates" on the root of your SD. Then take the new sysupdater  and paste it in the 3ds folder the same as any other homebrew app.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2016)

Is this working with New 3ds on 10.6.0.31E ?


----------



## sj33 (Mar 9, 2016)

Yes, it works on 10.6 New 3DS.


----------



## Zankazuk (Mar 9, 2016)

Arubaro said:


> The steps are exactly the same as the others sysupdaters, just download a 9.2 cias' pack from that iso site and paste them in a folder called "updates" on the root of your SD. Then take the new sysupdater  and paste it in the 3ds folder the same as any other homebrew app.


and i don't have to reinstall homebrew after that? (i used browserhax to install it and also installed menuhax manager so i can boot homebrew with the L button if i start it)


----------



## Kamiyama (Mar 9, 2016)

I have Monster Hunter Ultimate 4 Edition of New 3DS XL with MH4U pre-installed on it. I know if I'm gonna format system memory, I can still download it again from the eshop, but if I'm going to downgrade, would I still get the game downloaded from the eshop? I heard something that pre-installed titles download rights are stored in the system NAND, so do I lose it in the downgrade process?

Also, worked like a charm with my brother's o3DS.

EDIT:

Oh, screw it. I downgraded my N3DS from 10.5 to 9.2 without any problem. Currently doing my sysNAND.bin backup. <3


----------



## jsa (Mar 9, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I think he's just using "inspect element" in Chrome to edit the text


You're close - I downloaded the page, edited it with Atom (awesome code editor) and then used Chrome Dev Tools to inject all the text back in. (It's bloody hard to add elements using Chrome itself.)


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 10, 2016)

Will data be deletet when im downgrade ?
Because i have a few expensive games installed on my New 3ds 10.6.0-31E and dont want to delete them .Or can i install them on 9.2 with cia ?


----------



## Vanth88 (Mar 10, 2016)

Kamiyama said:


> I have Monster Hunter Ultimate 4 Edition of New 3DS XL with MH4U pre-installed on it. I know if I'm gonna format system memory, I can still download it again from the eshop, but if I'm going to downgrade, would I still get the game downloaded from the eshop? I heard something that pre-installed titles download rights are stored in the system NAND, so do I lose it in the downgrade process?
> 
> Also, worked like a charm with my brother's o3DS.
> 
> ...



I can confirm you can do this as I have the same special edition. Just be sure to run TinyFormat after you've created your emunand so you can unlink the nands. After that restore your Nintendo 3DS folder and you should have 2 folders now (original, and new profile). If you don't do this you'll have issues.


----------



## Zankazuk (Mar 10, 2016)

Kamiyama said:


> I have Monster Hunter Ultimate 4 Edition of New 3DS XL with MH4U pre-installed on it. I know if I'm gonna format system memory, I can still download it again from the eshop, but if I'm going to downgrade, would I still get the game downloaded from the eshop? I heard something that pre-installed titles download rights are stored in the system NAND, so do I lose it in the downgrade process?
> 
> Also, worked like a charm with my brother's o3DS.
> 
> ...


what happens with homebrew after the downgrade? Do i have to reinstall it? And everything will work as it did with the newer version?


----------



## Kamiyama (Mar 10, 2016)

Zankazuk said:


> what happens with homebrew after the downgrade? Do i have to reinstall it?



Dunno about that if you installed your homebrew via .cia, but I think if you're using .3dsx homebrew, you should not have any problem. But I don't really know, since I'm pretty new in this 3DS scene.


----------



## Zankazuk (Mar 10, 2016)

Kamiyama said:


> Dunno about that if you installed your homebrew via .cia, but I think if you're using .3dsx homebrew, you should not have any problem. But I don't really know, since I'm pretty new in this 3DS scene.


okay, thank you! .3dsx homebrew means that i start my homebrew apps via .3dsx files, right? I installed homebrew via browserhax and now use menuhax_manager to boot it up while 3ds is starting, so i should have .3dsx homebrew. My actual firmware is 10.5 and i want to downgrade so that i am able to install cia files (like this:)


----------



## zfreeman (Mar 10, 2016)

Just for the record, does the new sysupdater work on any firmware version 9.3-10.6, making the old ones obsolete?


----------



## hiroakihsu (Mar 10, 2016)

zfreeman said:


> Just for the record, does the new sysupdater work on any firmware version 9.3-10.6, making the old ones obsolete?



From what I've read, the new sysupdater is meant to be used on firmware 10.4-10.6; so if you're on firmware 10.3 or less and want to be safe (and happens to be lucky enough to have Cubic Ninja or OOT), I'd suggest you update to 10.6 first then try the new sysupdater, as it seems to be much more stable than the old ones.


----------



## Jiro2 (Mar 10, 2016)

hiroakihsu said:


> From what I've read, the new sysupdater is meant to be used on firmware 10.4-10.6; so if you're on firmware 10.3 or less and want to be safe, I'd suggest you update to 10.6 first then try the new sysupdater, as it seems to be much more stable than the old ones.



That's stupid.  10.6 requires Cubic Ninja or OOT.  10.3 only requires the browser.


----------



## Pluupy (Mar 10, 2016)

Aw man I updated to 10.6 a while back. Guess i'll just hang in there and keep buying games. :I


----------



## Deeptrap (Mar 10, 2016)

please advise

I have A 03ds with 9.9, but with the anoying message that i have to update my browser to use is.


is it NOw time to upgrade to 10.6 and then downgrade ?

tnx


----------



## SonyUSA (Mar 10, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> Aw man I updated to 10.6 a while back. Guess i'll just hang in there and keep buying games. :I



... what? 10.6 is compatible with the downgrader, read the topic xP


----------



## .Chris (Mar 10, 2016)

Kinda a stretch asking this but, is there any way to unbrick an o3DS? My dumbass flashed the n3DS 9.2 last night instead of the o3DS 9.2



SonyUSA said:


> ... what? 10.6 is compatible with the downgrader, read the topic xP


You gotta hit the Settings or URL button quickly before the message appears. Happened to me too.


----------



## Pluupy (Mar 11, 2016)

SonyUSA said:


> ... what? 10.6 is compatible with the downgrader, read the topic xP


Oh snap really?  I was ready to give up hope on ever using homebrew. I'm always late to the party. xD Thank you!


----------



## cooroxd (Mar 11, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> Oh snap really?  I was ready to give up hope on ever using homebrew. I'm always late to the party. xD Thank you!


Problem now is you'll need cubic ninja, sky3ds, smashhax, or oot to access homebrew.


----------



## Pluupy (Mar 11, 2016)

cooroxd said:


> Problem now is you'll need cubic ninja, sky3ds, smashhax, or oot to access homebrew.


I have Ocarina of Time from a while ago. Thank you for your concern. n_n

Question is, if I hack my old 3DS XL, could I possibly dump all of my games so I don't need to switch the cartridges around?


----------



## cooroxd (Mar 11, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> I have Ocarina of Time from a while ago. Thank you for your concern. n_n
> 
> Question is, if I hack my old 3DS XL, could I possibly dump all of my games so I don't need to switch the cartridges around?



Yes, but you will need to convert those dump games into cia. It's better you download the games that's already in cia. 

Also do you have a way to inject the save exploit into oot?


----------



## Jiro2 (Mar 11, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> I have Ocarina of Time from a while ago. Thank you for your concern. n_n
> 
> Question is, if I hack my old 3DS XL, could I possibly dump all of my games so I don't need to switch the cartridges around?



Ocarina of Time requires another a;ready hacked 3DS or a device to put the hacked save file on the cart.  Do you have one of those?


----------



## Ryu X (Mar 11, 2016)

The question is will the re release of OoT that comes out today as a Nintendo select will the hack still work?


----------



## cooroxd (Mar 11, 2016)

Ryu X said:


> The question is will the re release of OoT that comes out today as a Nintendo select will the hack still work?


Don't know until someone buys it and test it out


----------



## Pluupy (Mar 11, 2016)

Jiro2 said:


> Ocarina of Time requires another a;ready hacked 3DS or a device to put the hacked save file on the cart.  Do you have one of those?


I don't. o_o Does this mean I won't be able to hack it?

Edit: says here if I don't have another hacked 3DS, I could just use a Powersaves.
https://github.com/Plailect/Guide/wiki/Part-1-%28Homebrew%29


----------



## propman (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi. If I bought a n3ds xl in store now, what firmware would it carry.


----------



## Vcliex (Mar 11, 2016)

wow great. butmy sysnand in 9.5 not 10.5
can i still able to downgrade to 9.2?


----------



## tony_2018 (Mar 12, 2016)

Update....than downgrade or stay find a way to stay on 10.5 since homebrew is said to work on that rev.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Mar 12, 2016)

Can't a person who goes out and buys a brand new N3DS XL on a lower firmware update to 10.3 via Browserhax & sysupdater, then downgrade to 9.2, then just update the emunand to 10.6? No OOT or CN needed?


----------



## woshidashibi0 (Mar 13, 2016)

Whoa,this is reallyawesome


----------



## Salamencizer (Mar 13, 2016)

*GUIDE*


----------



## GilgameshArcher (Mar 13, 2016)

OOT catridge + Power Saves, are they all I need to go downgrading and than haxing to the heavens?


----------



## nicklessguy (Mar 14, 2016)

I need some help here, as im new to the 3ds hack scene, plz.
I followed the guide on reddit,  linked from this topic.
Had a USA n3ds on 10.5, completed all steps and now i have arm9loaderhax running,  cfw cakes sysNand already updated to 10.6 running everything perfectly.

However,  the EUR cias,  even when they are region free,  usually wont install home menu icons.  Some of them do,  others just wont.  Usa cias are always ok.
App counts as installed,  i can see them in data manager and all,  just no home icon.

Is there a way to solve this? 

Anyway,  thanks tons to the people involved in making this, .
I still got my cartridges collection going,  but i love all the injected custom VC!

And a sugestion to the guide author: u could add the step for agb_firm. It took me quite a while to figure on my own why gbas wouldnt work. But amazing guide,  btw!


----------

